# Poodle Mojo



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

How is Sophie doing Becky? And the lovely Pollyanna? Was another pup always in your plans?


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

All is well with the girls. Sophie is making slow progress but her severe lack of socialization makes life a little stressful for her. Two happy thing things to report for Sophie lately have been... she's finally letting our pet sitter touch her and she went in her crate yesterday without me having to put a leash on her first (she used to run from me when it was crate time). Yay! It's only taken me 3 months. LOL She's a sweet girl and we just try to be understanding that she's doing the best she can.  
Polly's a doll and lots of fun as always.  

Yes, adding a second puppy was always in the plans but when we (quite impulsively) added Sophie, the puppy plans got bumped back a year or so. We know with Sophie's cancer, she has a shorter life span and we don't want Polly to be an only dog again. She's bonded with Sophie and I know it will be hard on her when we lose Sophie. So, I want to start planning for a puppy in the next year or so.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't know the breeder you mentioned, but wanted to throw out the idea of Calisun. I know someone who has two Calisun girls and they are both wonderful dogs.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks! If anyone else has any recommendations for wonderful breeders within a few hours of central NC, please let me know.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Beth Johnston I think breeds puppies I know she has a wonderful apricot male that she has done just about anything with. Grin he has his own page on Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/Doubleshot-Ernest-of-Arnette-325512527552444/?fref=ts 
Even if she doesn't have a pup or planned breeding that would suit you I bet she can help you find one.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks spindledreams! Do you happen to have contact info for Beth. I'm not on Facebook. You can PM if if you have the info.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

You might check with Gloria Ogdahl. Her Tintlet kennel is near Asheville. Her dogs show (and win) in conformation and performance, and some work as retrievers too. Don't know when she'll have pups, but she probably could point you to another breeder if her time frame isn't right for you.


----------



## Carmeljudi (Jul 14, 2015)

*Amidair*

While Amidair is a little further than you requested, I suggest you look into AmidAir Kennels. Mary Watson's email is [email protected]. Mary has a listing on poodles.org and is an AKC breeder of merit. She's located in Fulton, MD in suburban DC.

Our amazing black female, Gigi is 6 months old, and just wonderful.


----------

